# ISO ideas for dried Juniper Berries



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2009)

A friend gave me a jar of dried juniper berries as she has never found a use for them and figured I would know.  Well, I don't but am interested in trying them out.

Any ideas?


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 7, 2009)

I have juniper bushes that produce edible fruit, and the only time I pluck the berries are for a venison roast dish, or maybe a sausage recipe..


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, Beth.

Yeah, everything I researched seemed to come up with game meat and winter vegetables.  They may stay in my pantry for a long time!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 7, 2009)

I was gonna suggest to go kill a bull moose...by the time you eat him up, the juniper berries will be gone!


----------



## Janet H (Jul 7, 2009)

I make a pork dish that has a rub made from ground juniper berries, caraway and black pepper corns. It's my husbands favorite dish...



 1 Pork tenderloin sliced into 1.5 inch medallions and then pounded paper thin


 Rub each piece with juniper berries, caraway and black pepper (break up with mortar and pestle)


 Lightly flour meat


 Sear meat pieces in butter and set aside on warm platter.


 Deglace pan with Calvados (apple brandy)


 Then add a jar of strained baby food applesauce (about 6 ounces).  You can use regular applesauce but the super smooth texture of the baby stuff makes this dish satiny smooth. Remove from heat


 Add about 1/4 C of heavy cream to sauce and salt and pepper to taste. Pour any juice that has sweated out of cooked cutlets back into sauce and the pour the sauce over the meat on platter - serve.
This is great with some oven roasted red potatoes, green beans and a simple salad.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2009)

Janet H said:


> I make a pork dish that has a rub made from ground juniper berries, caraway and black pepper corns. It's my husbands favorite dish...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Janet!  I actually have a pork tenderloin and can hit my niece, who's here for her sister's wedding, up for a jar of applesauce!  I also have calvados on hand as well!  This sounds great!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I was gonna suggest to go kill a bull moose...by the time you eat him up, the juniper berries will be gone!



This is a good one too, Uncle B!  Only a couple of catches to it.

1.  I don't "kill" anything
2.  I don't eat wild meat of any kind
3.  I am not positive, but it might be illegal to kill moose here
4.  My freezer is full of cake and peppermint patty centres.

Otherwise I would do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 7, 2009)

Juniper berries are also good in sauerkraut.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 7, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Juniper berries are also good in sauerkraut.



.......And Gin


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 7, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> .......And Gin


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 8, 2009)

gin?

sauerkraut?

i'm liking these ideas


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 8, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> .......And Gin


 
That was my first tought! Perhaps someone could post a recipie for Bombay Sapphire!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 8, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> gin?
> 
> sauerkraut?
> 
> i'm liking these ideas



Actually, the juniper berries are already in gin!  If I had a still I could whip up a batch for our shindig on the Powder river!


----------



## vyapti (Jul 8, 2009)

I sometimes add them to my tea.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 8, 2009)

vyapti said:


> I sometimes add them to my tea.



Do you use the dried or fresh berries?  I guess you mean you steep them with the tea?  I think I might try this.  I am sure drinking a lot more tea (herbal) with this cold I can't seem to shake.

Thanks vyapti!


----------



## vyapti (Jul 8, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Do you use the dried or fresh berries?  I guess you mean you steep them with the tea?  I think I might try this.  I am sure drinking a lot more tea (herbal) with this cold I can't seem to shake.
> 
> Thanks vyapti!



Dried.  Not so much in the summer, but I like to add cloves and/or juniper berries to add an earthy flavor to tea.  I'll toss just about anything into a french press for tea, though =)


----------



## Walt Bulander (Jul 8, 2009)

*sauerbraaten*

You could use them in a sauerbraten marinade.
(and use up the excess gingersnaps in your freezer in the gravy!!!)


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2009)

I've heard of wetting them, then putting them on top of the coals when you are cooking out.  Haven't tried it, myself, and let me know if any of you do.  Other than that, hausepfeffer (I don't know if it is spelled correctly) and corned beef.


----------

